
Reddit’s monthly active user base grew 30% to reach 430M in 2019 - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/reddits-monthly-active-user-base-grew-30-to-reach-430m-in-2019/
======
the_matrix
People are too much addicted to reddit, they simply can't imagine living
without it. They should take it down for a couple hours just for an
experiment, just to see how many don't go mad without posting there!

